# Banding a pig??



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I usually hang out over on the rabbit board but being new to pigs it is time I pop in over here. We (being hubby and I) just bought 2, 8 week old (9 weeks now) piglets, both males both still intact. I already have the banding tool and am wondering if it would work on the pigs? I have read that it will not. Why is that? I am also wondering how to tame these boys down, they are terrified of people. They run away and if you get them cornered they grunt and charge at us. We would like to get them out of the barn and into a pasture but the spot I want to put them is a far walk from the barn. How do you move pigs that are not tame?? It may take a bit for me to come back as I have to sneak on at work so please respond knowing that I will be back when I can. Thanks for any help.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

The anatomy of the pig does not lend itself to castrating through banding. Don't do it. It's quite simple to cut them yourselves. If you do a thread search here, you should find detailed instructions on the procedure.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

For taming them down, it is a matter of them understanding that you bring the food. If you are using a self feeder, they wont associate you with their food. If you are feeding twice a day, I will sit in a clean corner of their pen and put the feed pan next to me. Then as they get used to you being there while they eat, you can start to pet them when they eat. The more time you spend with them, the friendlier they will be. The 4H kids are taught that their pig isn't tame until it will roll over when you rub it's belly. Not all of ours have done that though. It's not unusual to see kids taking a nap with their pigs at the 4H fairs. 

But be aware, it is much harder to butcher a pet pig. You really don't want a 500 lb pet pig because you were too attached to eat it.


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

you do not band because they don't hang down like other animals. cutting is quick and easy, if i can do it so can you! food food food, the way to a pig is food. feed 2x a day and pet them as they eat or try to anyway, pretty soon they'll get use to it. I do not pet my feeders, i only pet the breeders. move a pig with food, with hold a meal and get your food in a bucket, they'll follow you.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

The piggys are starting to get use to us, we feed 2x a day and talk to them alot. They are still grunting and running away but not in as much of a panic as they were. From what I have read it is a matter of making the cut, popping out the testicles and cutting the cord and vein. Is this right? Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Its really easy.But I was showed before I ever did it.Which is what I wish someone would do for you.

Plus you don't want to waith too long.

Maybe someone here could show you step by step with pictures.

big rockpile


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

jil101ca said:


> From what I have read it is a matter of making the cut, popping out the testicles and cutting the cord and vein. Is this right? Thanks all for your replies.


This is right. I might add that first timers will slice through the outer hide of pig, then become frustrated when the testicle does not pop out. There are actually two layers to make a good clean incision through. The outer hide, then the inner membrane that holds the testicle. So, remain deliberate and cut down through both layers before attempting to pop the testicle out. Once out stretch the cord and tissue taut and sever. We douse the area after cutting with a diluted iodine solution just as a preventive measure.
If it's your first time, recommend 1 person holds piglet while another cuts.

To move pigs a "pig plywood" is a tool. A scrap of plywood 30-40 inches long & wide can be used by holding it against the ground from their shoulder to snout, turning and guiding them as they go forward.
Review unit #26 of this document: (Unit #33 on castrating piglets may be apropos as well.)
http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0690e/t0690e06.htm#unit 26: handling and%


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Remember to scrape the cords not cut cords. Reason is scrapeing will make jaged ends that seal back quicker and not bleed as much. If you cut the cords it will leave a larger opening and pig will bleed alot,trust me , I have cut 1000's scrapeing is best


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A point to remember is that it is near impossible to kill a pig by castrating it. On the otherhand however, you can kill a pig or create a major hernia by the manner you hold the pig during the process.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I found a guy up the road that used to work on a pig farm and is coming to show/do the pigs. He has done hundreds and seems to know his stuff. Once we see it done then next year we will feel comfortable doing it ourselves.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

we raise lots of pigs. and i am still not used to it. i catch them and hopefully mom isnt too ugly that day. i have had the vet come out on larger groups like my last 3 litters added up to 25 so i called the vet, between 5 calves getting 7 way shots/wormed and casteration my bill was 48.00.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

Well the pigs are done. Next year we are only buying piglets already done or females. Our neighbor was very out of practice and I think his knife was either dull or too small. He had to make several cuts on each side all the while poor piglets are screaming their heads off.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

We hold ours upside down by the hind legs. That lets the internal organs fall toward the head and out of the way (won't get nicked). Something about being upside down prevents them from squeeling. They may squirm a little but never make a sound.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

The best day I ever had was about 550, 3 to 7 day old boars. I prefer to use an assistant to hold the boar by the hind legs, then I make an incision through the left side of the scrotum then remove the testicle and cut the cords. I prefered to cut through the septum to access the remaining testicle.

Jim


----------



## Macpaul (Apr 14, 2008)

We asked around and found an amish friend who came over and showed us. It definetly is something that you should see done before doing with only a description. I had contacted a local vet that for $4.oo would cut them if I brought them in. So much easier to have someone come out. Ask around the feed store or auction house. There's always some one willing to help.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Get someone to show you how. I'm a pretty handy guy, and my first attempt was an absolute disaster. (Search for the help me castrate my big pig thread) I made all kinds of stupid mistakes, for example, no one told me to make TWO vertical incisions as opposed to ONE horizontal cut. Me, thinking I'm doing my pig a favor, decided one cut was better then two, that was a big mistake.

I learned from my mistake, I hope you can too. Get someone to show you how the first time. It really is easy, but it isn't easy to explain.

Pete


----------

